# Frag tanks build



## explor3r

I have never enjoy anything as much as i enjoy marine aquariums specially reefs, i find it facinating, entretaining, relaxing and beautiful.
One of the things that i enjoy the most is fragging and seeing healty corals full of color and life grow and grow.
Im setting up 2 frag tanks (60LX30WX12D) with a 118 gallon sump( 60LX24WX19D) starfire with plans of adding another section in the next year.
Ill be using the next..

1. Vertex 280 in sump skimmer
2. Reeflow hammerhead pump
3. AI LED 6 modules with controller.

Ahead i will add equipment as need, i will focus more in LPS and softies till i learn and educate more about SPS.
Today i built the stand frame which it was very fun..here some pics


----------



## explor3r

I tried adding pics but it gives me error..ill try later


----------



## 50seven

This will be a nice build to see come together. Do you have all the parts yet for the plumbing and lighting?

BTW, If you upload your photos first to a server like imagebucket or picasa, then it will be easier to display large photos by just posting the link. If you want, maybe I can help you with it if I come by on Saturday...


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> This will be a nice build to see come together. Do you have all the parts yet for the plumbing and lighting?
> 
> BTW, If you upload your photos first to a server like imagebucket or picasa, then it will be easier to display large photos by just posting the link. If you want, maybe I can help you with it if I come by on Saturday...


I dont have anything for the plumbing yet but most likely i will get it this weekend maybe i can have the tanks running by next week....
The lights come with railing and controller hopefully i will pick them up when i go for the plumbing..

I loaded pics before with no problem i dont know whats happening now but if u come saturday u can teach me how to blow them....so i can post better picssssss.


----------



## explor3r

Pics finally


----------



## explor3r

More pics


----------



## ameekplec.

Boooooooo.

Nah, just kidding! I'm just insanely jealous that you have so much space for all your builds.

When can I come see them?


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Boooooooo.
> 
> Nah, just kidding! I'm just insanely jealous that you have so much space for all your builds.
> 
> When can I come see them?


Lol Ameek im honestly so happy owning all the basement since my wife gave me that right now she does not see me so much upstairs.hehe
U know u are more than welcome to come by anytime, would be great to have u here maybe u can share some of that knowledge u have with me.
BTW remember i have something for u here


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks! Hopefully one day I can take you up on that offer.

Ha! Every time I committ to a new tank (100g tank *cough**cough*), it seems I get busier and busier than I was before I said I'd take it on.....


----------



## gucci17

My god, you are a machine. I need you over at my house to help me with my build lol.

You should hold meetings in your basement!


----------



## explor3r

Thats not a bad idea it all it would be very fun


----------



## caker_chris

I can't wait to come get some more frags from you so I can see this stuff in person.


----------



## Jmbret

*lol^*

I think I would have to agree!! Monthly GTAA meetings in your basement LOL!

I can't believe you haven't got building tanks outta your system, especially after the last build! The stand looks really solid and the tank looks pristine! What size is that sump it looks MASSIVE! Now I have another reason to be jealous! 

Hope it all comes together nicely! What are the specs of the system? What kind of lights, how many gallons etc? I can't wait to see all your hard work pay off, when everything is fully operational!

Keep up the good work! 

-J


----------



## explor3r

Jmbret said:


> I think I would have to agree!! Monthly GTAA meetings in your basement LOL!
> 
> I can't believe you haven't got building tanks outta your system, especially after the last build! The stand looks really solid and the tank looks pristine! What size is that sump it looks MASSIVE! Now I have another reason to be jealous!
> 
> Hope it all comes together nicely! What are the specs of the system? What kind of lights, how many gallons etc? I can't wait to see all your hard work pay off, when everything is fully operational!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> -J


MOntly meetings sound nice to me that would be very interesting that we all can learn from each other.

Sump is 120 gallon ...60LX24WX19H
2 frag tanks 60LX30WX12H will add another tank next year 
Light im going with LED AI..6 modules..is all at the beggining.

Lets hope by the end of february i have them running, one problem is that i have to mix so much water around 300g or more of water and since im going to put sand on the frag tanks and then egg crate i dont know if im going to be able to mix the water in the tanks so we will see how that works out.

Chris anytime


----------



## explor3r

Finally got the tanks on the stand, now im looking into doing the piping and going to pick up the lights...


----------



## Chris S

Nice... this looks like fun! Let me know if you want some help =)

Also, I hear ameekplec does work for free, just supply him with a drink of his choice


----------



## caker_chris

thats a sweet set up, soon your going to have a store in that basement of yours.


----------



## 50seven

Great pics and great work, Alex! Looking good! You are setting up the official GTAA man cave, LOL!


----------



## explor3r

Chris S said:


> Nice... this looks like fun! Let me know if you want some help =)
> 
> Also, I hear ameekplec does work for free, just supply him with a drink of his choice


Thanks Chris for the offer i might take u on that on the piping lol.
So far is very simple.....2 overflows goes right into the sump but my mayor concern is to get the right fits for the pump which might be a lil too powerful, in that case i wont have to use powerheads..
I will try to work on it the next week and finish it

Ill have to ask Ameek the drink of preference

Welcome to the CAVE MAN where fish rules!!!!!!!


----------



## Naoko

Hi,
Very nice setup, I was going to ask why such a large return pump, IMO a Dart would have done the job easily. 
Use powerheads for internal flow not the return; if using the return pump your overflows may not be able to keep up with the flow and cause the dreaded ‘F’ word. Plus you will have too much flow going through your sump. 

You should be able to get the required fittings at JJ Downs. Lowes also carries a wide selection of fittings and piping, minus bulkheads.

Did you build the tanks yourself? What kind of frags do you plan to grow out?

You have a great wife to let you have the basement to yourself


----------



## Kweli

Geez, thats better then some fishstores ive been to


----------



## sig

if you will need help with plumbing there. I mean real one, not tank's plumbing. Let me know. Will work for the future frags 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> if you will need help with plumbing there. I mean real one, not tank's plumbing. Let me know. Will work for the future frags





Naoko said:


> Hi,
> Very nice setup, I was going to ask why such a large return pump, IMO a Dart would have done the job easily.
> Use powerheads for internal flow not the return; if using the return pump your overflows may not be able to keep up with the flow and cause the dreaded 'F' word. Plus you will have too much flow going through your sump.
> 
> You should be able to get the required fittings at JJ Downs. Lowes also carries a wide selection of fittings and piping, minus bulkheads.
> 
> Did you build the tanks yourself? What kind of frags do you plan to grow out?
> 
> You have great wife to let you have the basement to yourself


Thanks Naoko, the pump i know is almost too powefull for 2 tanks but im planing in adding another section in the future.

Im planning to have some softies and LPS meanly, but as i go and learn more i will get into sps...so anything pretty much.

The tanks were build by NAFB highly recomended...


----------



## Naoko

You must be going to start your own frag shop with all of these tanks 

Is the tank in the background(post #15, third pic) still going through its cycle, the light looks an ATI Sunpower, I used to have the Powermodule, beast of a light 

John builds beautiful tanks, he also built mine some years ago. I would highly recommend him also. 

Just curious, is you skimmer going in the same section where the return pump is placed, as per its placement in the last set of photos


----------



## explor3r

Naoko said:


> You must be going to start your own frag shop with all of these tanks
> 
> Is the tank in the background(post #15, third pic) still going through its cycle, the light looks an ATI Sunpower, I used to have the Powermodule, beast of a light
> 
> John builds beautiful tanks, he also built mine some years ago. I would highly recommend him also.
> 
> Just curious, is you skimmer going in the same section where the return pump is placed, as per its placement in the last set of photos


Yes and not.. lol.. now is a 5 weeks old tank i have 2 fishes and some frags on it and of course the cleaning crew.
The light it is an ATI 6x54w good eye, the skimmer is not going there i was just trying to see how good it fits under the stand i have things all over..


----------



## explor3r

Some progress done today i decided to paint the stand and started working on the plumbing which i have figure out now..lets hope it works lol




























I have some LED but still waiting for some more to arrive


----------



## Zulfian

leds look solid.
hope they hold up well!


----------



## Chromey

I wish i access to my wifes bank account, i might be able to do more then a little old 135.


----------



## TBemba

Very sweet looking system.

I am interested in your LED's 









It's a AI Sol http://www.aquaillumination.com/sol/ Correct?

How are you going to set them up?
What is their coverage area?

I will be watching this thread closely to see how these perform.

Thumbs way up


----------



## explor3r

TBemba said:


> Very sweet looking system.
> 
> I am interested in your LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a AI Sol http://www.aquaillumination.com/sol/ Correct?
> 
> How are you going to set them up?
> What is their coverage area?
> 
> I will be watching this thread closely to see how these perform.
> 
> Thumbs way up


Yes they are AI Sol.
Im going to hang the railings from the ceiling and place one every 20 inches, coverage depends too and how high u hang them, they come with 70 and 40 degree lenses i think.
With the controller u can adjust the intensity of the light and so.

I have very good expectations from them.....We will see


----------



## sig

Wow. I am speachless

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

Thank-you so much Alex for the tour of the facility...again! The kids both thoroughly enjoyed themselves and my son is telling me that he wants a humongous tank now... The zoo frag is doing very well already, and Sunday night I did my own first fragging ever by snipping off some arms of my Sinularia coral, so wish them luck!

Also, WAAAAAAAAY better looking with the stand painted black.


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Thank-you so much Alex for the tour of the facility...again! The kids both thoroughly enjoyed themselves and my son is telling me that he wants a humongous tank now... The zoo frag is doing very well already, and Sunday night I did my own first fragging ever by snipping off some arms of my Sinularia coral, so wish them luck!
> 
> Also, WAAAAAAAAY better looking with the stand painted black.


Im glad the zoa is doing well and good luck to your sinularia!!!!!
You know the cave man is always open...anytime


----------



## ameekplec.

Looking good! Are you concerned about the drain plumbing being so small? Is it going to be a full siphon return (sorry if you've mentioned this previously)?

Once it's all up, I'll come by with the PAR meter


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Looking good! Are you concerned about the drain plumbing being so small? Is it going to be a full siphon return (sorry if you've mentioned this previously)?
> 
> Once it's all up, I'll come by with the PAR meter


Hi Ameek yes im a little concern about how everything is going to work, i want it to be perfect, i always feel concern when im doing something for first time.
Im a little no familiar with some terms of plumbing but this is my plan.

The overflow drains are 1.5 in which stay the same and they drop almost straigh into the sump with not valves....

The return....comes out 1.5 in from the sump with a 1.5in valve conected to a divider or 2 Ts that give me 3 lines reduce to 1 in. from the Ts..
The 3 lines have valves....2 lines goes to the tanks as return individually and the extra line goes back to the sump (last buffle) to reduce the presure cos i know the pump is a bit too powerfull ...the 2 lines of return have some elbows(tunrs) that probably will reduce the pressure too..
What do u think?


----------



## Chris S

Have you purchased a return pump yet? (sorry if I missed that)


----------



## explor3r

Chris S said:


> Have you purchased a return pump yet? (sorry if I missed that)


Yes is a Reeflo hammerhead. 5800gph


----------



## wtac

Hrm...I think you might have an issues with the draining aspect of the system but them depending on that you get as a final flow resticting the retun line from 1.5" to 1".

Having the 1.5" drain is good but hopefully you have a horizontal linear length of the overflow box of at least 24" to handle max ~1500gph/overflow.

Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## explor3r

wtac said:


> Hrm...I think you might have an issues with the draining aspect of the system but them depending on that you get as a final flow resticting the retun line from 1.5" to 1".
> 
> Having the 1.5" drain is good but hopefully you have a horizontal linear length of the overflow box of at least 24" to handle max ~1500gph/overflow.
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya.


Wtac thanks for your help and advice, what do u mean by horizontal linear length.....does it mean the distance from the overflow (bulk head) to the sump (bottom)


----------



## wtac

Sry, brain working in overdrive and a 5month bull mastiff piled onto the list of responsibilities at home 

The horizontal linear length of the overflow box refers to the length which the water from the aquarium goes into the overflow box.

IIRC, RC has a link on the calculator to help you determine a max flow w/what you measure up. I have my cheat notebook 

HTH


----------



## explor3r

wtac said:


> Sry, brain working in overdrive and a 5month bull mastiff piled onto the list of responsibilities at home
> 
> The horizontal linear length of the overflow box refers to the length which the water from the aquarium goes into the overflow box.
> 
> IIRC, RC has a link on the calculator to help you determine a max flow w/what you measure up. I have my cheat notebook
> 
> HTH


Its about 30-32 in, that counting the water from the overflow to the sump buffle full of water to 10 inches high..right now if i mesure from the top of the tank to the bottom of the sump is around 42 to 44 in high.
Im sorry but i dont know about IIRC RC

Bull mastiff inst that a dog, i mean a huge dog


----------



## wtac

IIRC RC - If I Recall Correctly ReefCentral.com. Darn acronyms, eh?

What's the perimeter of the overflow box? Looking from the top, it should look like this against the side glass:

|__|

Measure that and that's the horizontal linear length of the overflow box.

She's 65lbs of stubborness on a harness...my hands, wrist, arms shoulder and back are sore tired...waited ~2hrs in the cold for her first poop outdoors and not in her crate...WOOHOO!!! Gotta savour the little victories in life...LOL!


----------



## explor3r

Finally I finished the plumbing using flexible PVC, i tried to get everything white but did not turned like that so I have a mix of white and grey.
I think if I was to use rigid pvc would look better but flexible is easier to handle and turn...
2 drains that fall into the sump one goes straight down and the other takes a little turn so pretty much there is no restriccion of water going down to the sump.
For return i have 3 lines 2 of them going individually to each tank and the third one goes back to the first compartment of the sump.
I did not care much for the 90 degree turns and losing pressure since the pump is so strong.

Im very optimistic that everything is going to run just perfect its matter of adjusting

I received the controllers for the LEDs and they are amazing, I could not resist the tentation and put together one of the railings 2 modules and try them.
Every tank is going to have a rail system hanging from the ceiling which I have to work on 3 modules per tank and one control per tank.
I just have to raise the lights 10 inches maybe so I can have more coverage.
This AI are fantastic, there are so many options like thunderstorms, adjusting the intensity of each individual color(white,royal blue and the other blue i cant remember now) there is tons of things u can do Im still learning.
When you come into the room and you stand infront of the set up u cant see the plumbing which I like. This is been a great building experince for me since I have done 100 percent all on my own, hope you guys like it!!!
Lets hope by next week I have water in.....


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, very slick. How are you going to be moving water to the other end?


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, very slick. How are you going to be moving water to the other end?


Im going to place powerheads, eventually change them to mp40s when i can afford them
Any recommendations Ameek.. Open to any idea to improve the movement of water or in general


----------



## ameekplec.

In these tanks, I would have been tempted to run a closed loop shared between the two tanks that enters up on the ends of the tank opposite to the overflow, but I'm not sure that you have that option now.

MP-40s sounds good - you'd probably only need one on each tank to get a nice gyre going.


----------



## teemee

Alex, I'm so excited for you!!!!!
And can't wait to see what you fill up the tanks with!
I'll give you a shout when classes are out, and try to come up to see you.


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> In these tanks, I would have been tempted to run a closed loop shared between the two tanks that enters up on the ends of the tank opposite to the overflow, but I'm not sure that you have that option now.
> 
> MP-40s sounds good - you'd probably only need one on each tank to get a nice gyre going.


Yeah not sure i can do that now, honestly this was the easy and logical way for me to do it, Im not saying is the best but i hope it does the job..crossed fingers
For now i will use 2 koralias on each tank till i can replace them for mp40s



teemee said:


> Alex, I'm so excited for you!!!!!
> And can't wait to see what you fill up the tanks with!
> I'll give you a shout when classes are out, and try to come up to see you.


Marg cant wait till you see the results, i remember u got to see the house in caos but now is all harmony
Lets hope i can get my hands on some nice corals....maybe bring over your tank


----------



## teemee

Marg cant wait till you see the results, i remember u got to see the house in caos but now is all harmony
Lets hope i can get my hands on some nice corals....maybe bring over your tank[/QUOTE]

How about some frags, instead 
Can't wait!


----------



## sig

Did you glued flex directly into the pipe which going from the bulkhead?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Did you glued flex directly into the pipe which going from the bulkhead?


Yes i did


----------



## talon

I saw this setup in person. Only three words I can say 'OMG'


----------



## sig

talon said:


> I saw this setup in person. Only three words I can say 'OMG'


I also see it. What could I say? The guy has a good hands and love to this hobby. With lights it looks incredible nice.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli

What are your store hours.. and when is your next shipment?


----------



## explor3r

Thank you guys, not really thinking of hours since i have a job,so after work, days off and weekends...


----------



## TBemba

Oh,a video would be cool 

It's always the way after you build something, you can always see a way of improving it.


----------



## Flazky

Damn that is a very nice build. Your water bill is gonna go through the roof, all that RO water hahaha. Hope you got a good plan for the top offs and water changes!


----------



## explor3r

Flazky said:


> Damn that is a very nice build. Your water bill is gonna go through the roof, all that RO water hahaha. Hope you got a good plan for the top offs and water changes!


Everything is under control no need to panic
The plan is that I have no plan


----------



## explor3r

Update... water in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Water is still mixing with the salt giving me a reading of 1.025 now, everything is working perfect as I only found one small lick which it was fixed seal already.
Im very happy with the results since I was a little nervous about everything working fine..uffff
Pump is powerfull I had to close a little the valve and redirect the 3 line to the sump baffle so I could have enough water to be pump...

Lights railings are done too now I have to put all the lights and wait for the cycle to take effect...ohh I have the rock and cheato for the fuge already waiting to be introduce once the salt is fully mix.


----------



## explor3r

Lights on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gucci17

when's the grand opening?


----------



## explor3r

gucci17 said:


> when's the grand opening?


Having in consideration that I have to wait for the cycle and getting corals to fill the tanks maybe 2 months...We will see..I will keep you guys updated


----------



## conix67

That is a lot of changes in such a short time! All that water and lighting fixture. Looking forward to seeing both tanks filled with frags! I'm sure you already have enough to fill at least one of them.


----------



## explor3r

conix67 said:


> That is a lot of changes in such a short time! All that water and lighting fixture. Looking forward to seeing both tanks filled with frags! I'm sure you already have enough to fill at least one of them.


Once u left I started preparing the water and I finished this morning then in the afternoon I went and picked up the lights from NAFB.
The rainbow is looking great as well as the digitata thanks so much.


----------



## fury165

gucci17 said:


> when's the grand opening?


Add me to the invite list!

I'd be interested how you have programed the AIs so tht the don't cook the corals
... Mine are still in the boxes


----------



## explor3r

fury165 said:


> Add me to the invite list!
> 
> I'd be interested how you have programed the AIs so tht the don't cook the corals
> ... Mine are still in the boxes


You are on the list now...
I think the best way is to set the light to 50 percent to start and leave them only 3 or 4 hours the first week or weeks and then adding 1 extra hour a week till the corals can take it...
Observation is key in the process of getting the right light to the corals...we will see..


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> You are on the list now...
> I think the best way is to set the light to 50 percent to start and leave them only 3 or 4 hours the first week or week and then adding 1 hour a week till the corals can take it...
> Observation is key in the process of getting the right light to the corals...we will see


Thanks.. The lights are for a completely new build, so i plan to take it nice and easy.


----------



## PACMAN

great build!


----------



## poobar

Looks absolutly amazing!!! Would love to see it up and running completely.

My wife would murder me if I tried anything like that


----------



## 50seven

Great stuff Alex! Look forward to coming by when you've got it all filled up with corals!


----------



## explor3r

Thank you guys I cant wait either to have them full with corals...lots of fragging to do..


----------



## ameekplec.

wow, looks slick!

haha, I'm already thinking of the next one now....which probably won't be for another 10 years!

Can't wait to see this (and the main tank) mature!


----------



## Chris S

Pfft, just water in a glass container. I want to see some corals now


----------



## explor3r

water in a glass container..thats a new expression...corals in a glass container once the cycle is complete..

Ameek whats your plan for the future..how big would u like to go?


----------



## Ciddian

My goodness! That looks fantastic!


----------



## explor3r

Ciddian said:


> My goodness! That looks fantastic!


Thank you...Im always finding a reason to go down to the basement and look at it..lol..I might just buy a bed and sleep next to it


----------



## TBemba

Your setup looks fantastic!

But I know after I built something, I always find there is something I would have wished I did different. Have you had that issue? if so what would you change?


----------



## explor3r

TBemba said:


> Your setup looks fantastic!
> 
> But I know after I built something, I always find there is something I would have wished I did different. Have you had that issue? if so what would you change?


Thank you, the only thing I would change is get a smaller pump, the one I have now is very powerfull(5800 GPH) because iniccially the plan was for 3 of this tanks and I ended up having just 2 of them.
Honestly Im very happy with the results having in consideration is the first time I build something like this with no problems or issues.
Another thing is that I would like to get all the plumbing one color so it looks more uniform and maybe rigid pvc to give it a more profesional look, but I learned is not about the look, is about how it works better.
Thats all I can think....This week I will work on getting all the wires and cables organize plus getting some more rock for the fuge, getting a container of the right size for the RO top off and setting up the light for the fuge as well..(I have some PC lights but I would like to get LED better).


----------



## explor3r

Today I tested the water with the next results..

Nitrate.. 0 ppm
Phosphates..0.25 ppm
KH....9 
Ph....8.2
Salinity keeps at 1.025

In one of the tanks I added 40 pounds of aragonite sand dedicated mainly for zoas and rics, the other tank will remain just with eggcrate.
So far everything is doing well and soon Ill transfer slowly some of the frags I have on the other tanks
Ill post some pics this week coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## explor3r

Some frags in, looks like a long way to fill the tanks
























Kole tang in his new home


----------



## 50seven

Yay! Finally some life! Congratulations Alex!

Have you been to see Kumar yet? He's one of ORG's major suppliers but unfortunately he's left today for 3-4 weeks in southeast Asia/ Indonesia. I did some hardwood for him last week and he gave me a beautiful bullseye pistol shrimp....

Anyway, Fragalot tells me he's coming to Toronto again this weekend. I think I'm gonna nab some pink and blue zoos from him, maybe you might wanna check his specials out too. You have a lot of space to fill, bro!


----------



## fury165

Fantastic progress, need some close ups on those frags though!


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Yay! Finally some life! Congratulations Alex!
> 
> Have you been to see Kumar yet? He's one of ORG's major suppliers but unfortunately he's left today for 3-4 weeks in southeast Asia/ Indonesia. I did some hardwood for him last week and he gave me a beautiful bullseye pistol shrimp....
> Hi Kevin, not I havent had time to go to him but I will for sure...Thanks for the tip
> Anyway, Fragalot tells me he's coming to Toronto again this weekend. I think I'm gonna nab some pink and blue zoos from him, maybe you might wanna check his specials out too. You have a lot of space to fill, bro!





fury165 said:


> Fantastic progress, need some close ups on those frags though!


I will get some close ups tomorrow


----------



## explor3r

Some close ups..


----------



## poobar

Looks unbelievable!!!

Amazing setup. Looks a bit like a lab in a futuristic movie!


----------



## explor3r

poobar said:


> Looks unbelievable!!!
> 
> Amazing setup. Looks a bit like a lab in a futuristic movie!


.
Thank you. It was a lot of work but enjoyed every minute.


----------



## caker_chris

i am so jealous, that is one crazy fish room. I hope to have a room like that in the future.


----------



## explor3r

caker_chris said:


> i am so jealous, that is one crazy fish room. I hope to have a room like that in the future.


Everybody is welcome Chris, I love to have people over and talk about fish and corals and more fish...lol...
I got today some chairs for longers chats come so I can have an excuse to go downstairs and look at the tanks


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> I got today some chairs for longers chats come so I can have an excuse to go downstairs and look at the tanks


ROFL! It's about time! I was wondering when you were gonna set up some furniture!  They better be comfy, LOL!


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> Everybody is welcome Chris, I love to have people over and talk about fish and corals and more fish...lol...
> I got today some chairs for longers chats come so I can have an excuse to go downstairs and look at the tanks


How do you take your coffee?


----------



## explor3r

Umm I take it with 2 salts and 1 cream.... what about you


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> Umm I take it with 2 salts and 1 cream.... what about you


I like mine dark as a medium bodied skimmate xl please ... Ewww


----------



## sig

Unbelievable nice room. Would not believe if did not see it in person

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Unbelievable nice room. Would not believe if did not see it in person


Thanks Greg u have to pass by and have a chat...maybe a shot of vodka


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Thanks Greg u have to pass by and have a chat...maybe a shot of vodka


I am always ready for this and I need a new frag. Shame on me but after vacation I could not find hornet that I got from you.
I will give you a call on Sunday, but as always I do not have your phone # (can you please send it to me last time please)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky

Everything looks very clean and solid. I Would love to have a basement like that one day haha.


----------



## explor3r

Flazky said:


> Everything looks very clean and solid. I Would love to have a basement like that one day haha.


Thanks is just wonderful to own the basement


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Thanks is just wonderful to own the basement


you are wrong. It is wonderfull to have a partner which support you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> you are wrong. It is wonderfull to have a partner which support you


Greg u are so right without my wifes support I would not onw the basement. Hehe. Good point


----------



## explor3r

Update...........1 tank full of frags, we are getting there

I went to SUM and got myself a Blue powder tang, a six line wrasse, a cleaner shrimp a few snails and hermits. I will transfer the tang in a while to my reef.
I got some beautiful zoas...


----------



## J_T

Hmm, might have to come by sooner than planned....

Was trying to wait for the new tank, but what the heck!

Going to dig up that email I had sent you (from AP same user name) Make some arrangements to stop by


----------



## conix67

Looking better and better! What's the plan for the other tank?

How are frags responding to the LED lighting system? Growing well?


----------



## explor3r

J_T said:


> Hmm, might have to come by sooner than planned....
> 
> Was trying to wait for the new tank, but what the heck!
> 
> Going to dig up that email I had sent you (from AP same user name) Make some arrangements to stop by


Hey J T the sooner the better ..lol


conix67 said:


> Looking better and better! What's the plan for the other tank?
> 
> How are frags responding to the LED lighting system? Growing well?


Thanks conix its been a lot of fun fragging,Im planing to get some lps and sps on the tank maybe, we will see
I havent seen too much growing since is been only few weeks the frags are in but i can see the corals like it, once u place a coral or frag inside it open imediatly, right now white lights are 45 percent, blue 65 and royal blue 60..
I will increase a bit this week......


----------



## PACMAN

explor3r said:


> hey j t the sooner the better ..lol
> 
> thanks conix its been a lot of fun fragging,im planing to get some lps and sps on the tank maybe, we will see
> i havent seen too much growing since is been only few weeks the frags are in but i can see the corals like it, once u place a coral or frag inside it open imediatly, right now white lights are 45 percent, blue 65 and royal blue 60..
> I will increase a bit this week......


update this thread!!!!


----------



## explor3r

Well yes it was time for an update.........

The system has been running perfectly with not problem's at all, just small adjustments to different things.
As you guys can see I almost have the second tank full, almost half way now.
I raised the light's about 3 inches higher and I'm getting more light coverage, I had to lower the intensity of the light since some of the corals were losing color. They were getting a bit white but now everything is normal and colorful again.
I have programed 4 timers this way..

10:00 AM W15/B40/RB30....taking 1 hour for full intensity or you can say 1 hour sunrise.

1:00 PM W35/B80/RB50
5:00 PM W15/B40/RB30
8:00 PM W0/B2/RB1 1 HOUR SUNSET
Thunderstorms are set up 25 percent chances
and one storm per day..random.

One of the tanks that have the zoas and LPS, I removed the powerhead and I noticed a big improvement in the opening of the corals and frags, the zoas really spread open nicely, still have a lot of flow from the return.

In the first tank I have a yellow tang, six line wrasse and another tang I don't remember the name now. In the second tank I have a Kole tang and a blue powder tang.

I placed a towel around the pump and eliminated a little bit of noise.










I have been doing weekly water changes about 5 percent.


----------



## poobar

I am still in absolute awe at this setup.

I hope that one day in my wildest dreams I could get to something looking half as good as this.

Amazing, absolutly amazing


----------



## explor3r

poobar said:


> I am still in absolute awe at this setup.
> 
> I hope that one day in my wildest dreams I could get to something looking half as good as this.
> 
> Amazing, absolutly amazing


Thank you. U can come and see it anytime Ill give u a free frag


----------



## poobar

explor3r said:


> Thank you. U can come and see it anytime Ill give u a free frag


Where are you based??
I might be taking you up on that offer soon.


----------



## explor3r

poobar said:


> Where are you based??
> I might be taking you up on that offer soon.


Im at Bayview and Sheppard..Toronto North York.


----------



## Salty1

*Wow*

Very impressed. You have tanks better than most suppliers. Congrats!


----------



## explor3r

Salty1 said:


> Very impressed. You have tanks better than most suppliers. Congrats!


Thanks that makes me feel good about it, Im glad u like it..I spend a lot of time keeping this set up clean and healthy..I had never enjoyed so much something like this


----------



## 03pilot

Unbelievable!! Your fish room looks so professional and tasteful! Awesome.


----------



## explor3r

03pilot said:


> Unbelievable!! Your fish room looks so professional and tasteful! Awesome.


Thank you so much Im sure there are a lot of things i can improve and get for the system to operate better like digital proves etc, but slowly slowly cos everybody knows this things are not cheap


----------



## explor3r

The build continues..
I`m adding another frag tank probably for SPS and it will be a separate system.

Tank.....60LX30WX12H
Sump....36LX24WX18H
Pump....Eheim 1262
Skimmer...Vertex 180in
Light.....Currently Im planning in using my ATI SUNPOWER but eventually I will go with AI Sol.


----------



## 50seven

Aha! I see you've been busy! 

Good for you! I'll have to swing by, maybe later on this week or on the weekend...


----------



## ameekplec.

I can't wait to live in more than 600 sqft of living space.....


----------



## J-P

OMG ... you have some serious talent!

Did you go direct with the lights or through a supplier?


----------



## Ciddian

So, when are you open hours?


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Aha! I see you've been busy!
> 
> Good for you! I'll have to swing by, maybe later on this week or on the weekend...


Kevin doors are open anytime



J-P said:


> OMG ... you have some serious talent!
> 
> Did you go direct with the lights or through a supplier?


Thanks JP I got them trough a supplier

Today I placed the lights and on friday plumbing will be done profesionally by Wilson leaving me with saturday to get everything running.....


----------



## explor3r

Ciddian said:


> So, when are you open hours?


Always welcome a fellow hobbyist, feel free to drop by anytime


----------



## altcharacter

Soon you'll have the whole place to yourself! =P

I seriously have to come over soon


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Soon you'll have the whole place to yourself! =P
> 
> I seriously have to come over soon


Lol yeah I already own the cave
Soon is late..hehhee..anytime


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Lol yeah I already own the cave
> Soon is late..hehhee..anytime


you should visit the church everyday and pray that your wife is so supportive 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P

sig said:


> you should visit the church everyday and pray that your wife is so supportive


LOL!! mine sure isn't...

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28081


----------



## explor3r

Progress..


----------



## 50seven

Very slick! I see the rainy weather has not kept you idle


----------



## J-P

OMG!! I wish I had your funding


----------



## explor3r

Tank is running now and I added cheato and live rock to the sump as well protein skimmer is already producing skim.









There is one more frag tank being set up specially to grow and experimenting with growing new kinds of zoas and other corals.
Unfortunally when I was setting up the protein skimmer I notice the pump was missing from the box.it just going to slow me down but I hope to solve this problem soon

Tank...60X30X12
Sump...42x24x18
Pump..Eheim 1262
Protein skimmer...Vertex 250 in
Lights .AI Sol super blue


----------



## teemee

omg - awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## 50seven

Thanks for everything Alex- it was really nice to see how much more you've done since I was there last winter, boy I forgot it was that long ago!

All the frags are doing well and have opened up nicely, not too much colour loss, polyps are coming out good. My first steps with SPS are starting out good so far...

Thanks again!


----------



## duckhams

Im more excited about your setup than the Ripley's Aquarium going up next to the CN Tower. So what if they have thousands of gallons. Its quality we like, not quantity.


----------



## reefkid96

how are the tanks doing now?


----------



## explor3r

System is running fine I got rid off one tank(SPS FRAG TANK) but I upgraded my main display tank.
I have been a bit busy with work but soon I have to get my hands in some nice corals to propagate, now Im growing some nice chalices


----------



## cablemike

duckhams said:


> Im more excited about your setup than the Ripley's Aquarium going up next to the CN Tower. So what if they have thousands of gallons. Its quality we like, not quantity.


Its actually 1.5 million gallons. But who's counting.


----------

